# Average price for sailboat survey



## Aspy (Jan 20, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the average price per foot a survey costs in the USA. I got 3 quotes for a boat I bought in Maine and they charge 18 ft. Our survey prices in Canada are 1/2 this price. I''m wondering why such a big difference.
Thanks.


----------



## crichard (Nov 7, 2002)

I just paid $22 ft for a good surveyer in Annapolis. To some extent, you get what you pay for. About 3 yrs ago I paid $10 ft on another boat in another part of the country. Turned out it was a really crappy survey.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi,

I paid about $20/ft in NY for a survey done June ''04


----------



## Aspy (Jan 20, 2004)

I just had this 1986 Pearson 303 surveyed in Maine. The surveyor found excessive moisture in the deck core as well as delamination. The estimate cost of repair is, 7-9 thousand dollars. Needless to say the deal fell through. The survey cost $605.50, money well spent!


----------



## ajmd (Feb 23, 2013)

live in NJ. does anyone know average cost to lift sailboat off the water for inspection and putting it back in ?? 
thanks


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Rough estimate*



ajmd said:


> live in NJ. does anyone know average cost to lift sailboat off the water for inspection and putting it back in ??
> thanks


$5/ft in the slings, $10/ft if you put it on the hard. So for 30 ft boat, haul boat and leave in slings for 1/2 h for inspection, then put back in water, $150. Longer than that or actually pull, put on land then relaunch, $300. Doesn't include land storage fees if you put in on the hard.

DrB.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

I survey in the Toronto area and am familiar with all 247 marine surveyors in Ontario. There are only a few who work for $9.50/ft and they are worth every penny. 

My fee schedule


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

ajmd said:


> live in NJ. does anyone know average cost to lift sailboat off the water for inspection and putting it back in ??
> thanks


My yard, North Jersey. short haul, hang in sling 1 hour, relaunch $6.50/ft

might do better in South Jersey

Come out at the end of the work day, they may re-launch you in the a.m and charge for the hour if you need more time


----------

